# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Nadciśnienie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. 

Piszę tutaj ponieważ zanim się dostanę do specjalisty jeszcze trochę czasu minie a chcę mniej więcej dowiedzieć się co mi dolega. 

Jestem młodą osobą, 23 lata, ciągle utrzymuje mi się ciśnienie na poziomie 130-180/80-110 przy pulsie 80-95 i odczuwam kłucie w klatce piersiowej a przy większym ciśnieniu nawet problemy z oddychaniem. Lekarz rodzinny nie jest w stanie nic stwierdzić a na specjalistę muszę czekać jeszcze ok. 3miesiecy a z dnia na dzień jest tylko gorzej. 

Jeśli miał ktoś podobne objawy lub wie coś na ten temat to bardzo proszę o odpowiedź. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oj to jest spory problem. Niestety. Musisz od razu wybrać się do lekarza. W Euro-Klinice Ci pomogą. Tam jest świetny specjalista, pogadaj, powiedz co Ci dolega i zrób potrzebne badania. WYbierz się jak najszybciej do lekarza. Naprawdę byle jak najszybciej!

----------


## AnnaDor

Zgadzam się, moze warto iśc prywatnie do lekarza jak to taka niepokojąca sytuacja? Na zdrowiu nie ma co oszczędzać. Jak coś to ze Szczecina dobry kardiolog to pani Barbara Bogacka kardiologszczecin.com.pl Solidny lekarz no i z sercem do pacjenta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam doskonałego kardiologa w AWIMED na Hallera w Bydgoszczy.  Nareszcie mam kardiologa z powołania, który wyprowadził mnie z arytmii serca.  Każdemu polecam kardiologa kto ma nawet najmniejsze problemy sercowe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najszybciej jak to możliwe wybierz się do lekarza. Dobrego kardiologa znajdziesz na ranking.abcZdrowie.pl poszukaj tam

----------


## rysiek301

dla mnie wyglada to na problemy z sercem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Warto najpierw zainwestować w porządny sprzęt do mierzenia ciśnienia w domu na którym można polegać. Żona kupiła mi ciśnieniomierz haxe, posiada certyfikaty, więc mu zaufałem i się nie zawiodłem.

----------


## Konstancja880

Rzeczywiście, najbezpieczniej jest udać się na konsultację do specjalisty. Osobiście polecam dr Małgorzatę Kloch z SCM clinic. To świetna, empatyczna profesjonalistka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak coś to dobrego kardiologa w Siemianowicach Śląskich znajdziecie w Euro-Klinika na Wyspiańskiego. Dr Barbara Pankiewicz - bardzo dobra lekarka i miła osoba. Leczę się u niej na nadciśnienie i jestem zadowolona z jej opieki medycznej. Czuję się dobrze, mam w porządku badania, bo mam prawidłowo dobrane leki.

----------


## lepsick

Ja szukałem dobrego kardiologa w Toruniu to trafiłem z polecenia do kardiologtorun.pl i zdecydowanie polecam, bo właśnie dobry specjalista, bardzo rzetelna i przede wszystkim szybka pomoc, więc moje problemy po pewnym czasie po prostu zostały rozwiązane i mogłem wrócić po prostu do normalnego funkcjonowania

----------


## marcuk

Polecam kardiologa z ośrodka ProctoMed - ma świetne podejście do pacjentów i bardzo rzetelnie wykonuje swoje obowiązki.

----------


## Arleta85

Hej! Powodów może być dużo, więc ja bym się na pewno zajęła diagnostyką, ale tak na spokojnie, bardziej dla komfortu psychicznego. Takie ciśnienie nie jest jeszcze tragiczne, chociaż kłucie w klatce piersiowej może być niepokojące. Ze swojej strony mogę Ci polecić SCM clinic w Krakowie i dr Małgorzatę Kloch, bo jednak prywatne wizyty są dużo lepsze.

----------


## Nonkka

Warto też wzbogacić dietę o Niezbędne Nienasycone Kwasy Tłuszczowe. Jeśli nie lubicie morskich ryb, awokado migdałów, pestek dyni itd to opcją jest suplementacja tych kwasów. Ja polecam suplement Neoglandyna Plus. Trzy kapsułki dziennie się bierze, takie zapotrzebowanie ma dorosła osoba.

----------

